# What classes are you taking?



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm curious.  For those in college/university, what classes are you taking or will be taking in the next school term? Me:

- Physics for biology majors (Electricity and Magnetism) + lab
- Organic chemistry I
- Beginner Japanese (2nd course in the sequence)
- Lower division biology (Multicellular Life)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Health Promotion
Nutrition


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Bio II
Bio II-Lab
Trigonometry
US History 1877-present


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Modern British fiction
Social psychology
Ancient civilizations I
Sociology
Philosophy of human nature


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I decided to just take introductory chem instead of trying to pass out after having not taken chemistry for eleven years, so I am going to get that over with in the six-week winter session.

I'm not entirely certain what I'll do in the spring.


----------



## missmichelle (Dec 29, 2010)

Nursing!
pharmacology
pathophysiology
microbioloy
biochem
anatomy
statistic


----------



## clair de lune (Dec 20, 2010)

Last semester, woo hoo!

- Synthetic Chem lab
- Earth & Ocean Science
- English grammar 
- Spanish 
- Swedish


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

studio lighting
b&w film photography
advanced digital photography
digital imaging 2


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Human Anatomy and Physiology I
Mathematics for Allied Health


----------



## Abrin (Jul 20, 2010)

English II 
US History II 
Chemistry II 
Calculus I


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Ancient Greek (Plato)
Latin (Horace's Odes/Epodes)
Philosophy - Plato
and either Contemporary French Culture or Poetry and Politics in Rome (I haven't been able to register yet, but I can get into any classics course I choose by just asking. I have no idea if the French prof will let me in the already-overbooked class)

Yeah, guess who decided to convince the head of the classics department to let me enroll again and take a full courseload? This girl did, oh yes.


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

Illustration
History of Baroque and Rococco Art
History of Women in Art
Psychology of Personality


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

My co-op was extended, so I'm doing that. I've signed up for just one class, which is book production. Not looking forward to the class a whole lot. Night courses make me sleepy.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm taking English, psychology and sociology... and here's to hoping I can score an anatomy class! **** fills up fast!! :\


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

ValiantThor said:


> studio lighting
> b&w film photography
> advanced digital photography
> digital imaging 2


I'm taking black and white film photography too and might do digital next semester.


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

sean88 said:


> I'm taking English, psychology and sociology... and here's to hoping I can score an anatomy class! **** fills up fast!! :\


Bunch of classes filled up on me too.


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

Well, since I'm reataking courses because I obtained a D and failed one class. Retaking 3 more classes ugh, it's my fault so I got to deal with it. 
Anyway I'm taking:

Intro/Art Appreciation
Intro to Oceanography
Web Graphics and Multimedia
Math
Basic Photography-B&W Film
Operating Systems Concepts
and hopefully I can take my English class...all got filled up so I'm waitlisted. 

Might be taking 7 class..yeah I guess that's a lot...I gotta catch up.-this should have been my last.


I go to a Community College and getting my AA degree then transferring to somewhere this or January next year.


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

Biochem II (Metabolism)
Organic chem lab
Physics
Physics lab
Microeconomics

It should be a pretty easy term, though I really need to work on my time management skills.


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

Giraffe said:


> Biochem II (Metabolism)
> Organic chem lab
> Physics
> Physics lab
> ...


Are you a biology major or pre-med as well?  How was o-chem for you? I'm dreading it. :afr


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

amene said:


> Well, since I'm reataking courses because I obtained a D and failed one class. Retaking 3 more classes ugh, it's my fault so I got to deal with it.
> Anyway I'm taking:
> 
> Intro/Art Appreciation
> ...


 i go to one as well, you wouldnt happen to be going to aacc would you?


----------



## FakeFur (Nov 4, 2009)

Applied Physiology
Introduction to Pharmacology
Sociology 
Interpersonal Communication

Am trying to get into Microbiology, but don't know if that's gonna happen.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

bezoomny said:


> Ancient Greek (Plato)
> Latin (Horace's Odes/Epodes)
> Philosophy - Plato
> and either Contemporary French Culture or Poetry and Politics in Rome (I haven't been able to register yet, but I can get into any classics course I choose by just asking. I have no idea if the French prof will let me in the already-overbooked class)
> ...


Congrats, maybe you'll be a classical studies professor for your future career?

Me, taking Intermediate Financial Accounting Stage 2 this semester (stage 2 is focused on liabilities and shareholder's equity instead of assets). Whoopee.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Man, you guys have it so good being able to choose your modules like that :b Over here, we tend to have set modules per course - occasionally though you get to have some choice with something called a pathway (which is basically a fixed set of modules).


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

merrygolds said:


> Are you a biology major or pre-med as well?  How was o-chem for you? I'm dreading it. :afr


I'm pre-pharmacy. O-chem seemed to fit perfectly with how my brain works. I found it to be pretty easy.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

Next semester for me:

(continuing long modules):
Understanding Crime and Punishment
The Novel from Austen to Hardy

(new short modules):
Jacobean Drama
Moral Philosophy


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

OMG i have not actually signed up for this years semester. i need to go this week.


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

ValiantThor said:


> i go to one as well, you wouldnt happen to be going to aacc would you?


No, sorry. That would have been cool though. Where is that by the way?


----------



## Popularity (Dec 13, 2010)

U.S. Govt - 9:05 - 10:00
Web Design - 11:15 - 2:05
Intermediate Algebra - 4:30 - 5:50
Business Speech - 6:00 - 7:20

All classes are on Mon/Wed except I have govt on friday as well.


----------



## Madbritt (Nov 12, 2008)

Intro to graphics, Advanced college Writing, Integrated Science, 3D Animation, and Intro to painting.
I'm really looking forward to Graphics, painting, and 3D animation!


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

In a few weeks I'll be taking....

Intro to Communications. :door
Principles of macroeconomics
Literature and Composition
Advanced Legal Research and Writing
Litigation

This reminds me...I need to buy books online. Older editions FTW. The school likes to put holes in wallets. :roll


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> Intro to Communications. :door


Good luck, I took that...


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Just one this year, Linguistic Analysis.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

I have this month off. I frontloaded all my classes so all the difficult ones are already done, only have a few electives remaining till the end of the year. Hope I don't slack off too much...


----------



## LessThanThree (Oct 5, 2010)

English Composition II
College Algebra
Intro to Philosophy
Mass Communication and Society
Communication and Gender

... not as exciting as some of the stuff you guys are taking though.


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

Principles of 2D Design
History of Photography
Black and White Darkroom
Photography I
Concepts of Math

First semester at a community college. Don't know what to expect at all. Hopefully it won't be too bad.


----------

